# Nissan AD wagon with B11 Engine



## Chandra100/1 (Oct 8, 2010)

this cars is deficult to start. I have replace the plugs and Igniton cables still no respons. even if it starts the rev is very low. can anyone help. also I am looking for the electrical drawing circuit for this model


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't have the AD wagon in the US, but I'm familiar with the B11's E16 engine. Most of the problems they have over hear with hard starting is due to a faulty VCM (vacuum control modulator) system. If your AD wagon has a VCM system, try tapping on the VCM with a small hammer a few times and see if it starts working properly. There was a filter in these (non serviceable) that would clog up.


----------



## Chandra100/1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi smj999smj thanks for the reply but ther is no VCM in this model this is1980 model


----------

